# [V]erkaufe Intel I7-3770K &quot;NEU&quot;



## fabo-erc (8. Oktober 2012)

moin

Ich verkaufe einen Intel I7-3770K.

er ist ganz neu nie benuzt /eingebaut. hab ihn fuer die firma (verkauf ist aber privat) gekauft, hatte aber leider den falschen sockel  

das siegel der verpackung ist gebrochen der distributor nimmt ihn nur mit -30% zurück daher versuch ich es erst mal hier...

VHB sind so 260€ exkl. versand

-fabo


----------



## fabo-erc (10. Oktober 2012)

keiner interesse?

-fabo


----------

